# one of the worst??



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

CNN money says this:

Pontiac GTO --

A beefy Corvette V-8. Check. A decent (for GM) interior, rear-wheel drive, and competent handling. So far, so good. But then Pontiac wrapped its would-be hottie in a body that looks more like a Chevy Cavalier than its namesake, the '60s muscle car you dreamed of owning. No performance automobile in years has turned fewer heads or opened fewer wallets. <Top of page>

what do you think, is it a flop?


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

For it turning so few heads, I sure do get asked about mine a lot. It's not the flashiest car out there but people definetly notice it. Nobody watches CNN anymore anyways.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Am i crazy or is everyone missing the point here. To me, the new GTO is a muscle car. A muscle car is a car that looks "innocent", but then whoops butt! You know...someone who does not know about gto's pulls up to you...thinks you have a nice 4 banger rice car or so. But then you hit the gas and VRRROOMMM!!! That is a muscle car. The corvette...that's a sports car. You just look at the corvette and you know that it's gotta have some horses under the hood. That is what i think and i am sticking with it.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

if you want to be noticed go get the 65 i mean the 05 mustang , every one and ther mother is buying it at least yours looks very silent and deadly


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

MoanAirOh said:


> CNN money says this:
> 
> Pontiac GTO --
> 
> ...


 Then sell it! I really can not go anywhere w/people lookin or asking about it or sayin hey pop the hood....Must tell u ur in the minority w ur opinions but hey they r urs......


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

i'd rather be the sleeper. glad there's not one on every street corner, and if I had a dollar for every double or triple take when people look, i'd have a lifetime of beer :cheers


----------



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

i like my '04 GTO, i was just pasting an exerpt from the '3 worst cars of the year'. i've be a holden fan since I was in fifth grade and I watched mel gibson run the "Nightrider!!" 's Holden manaro off the road in a huge explosion.

i know why i bought my GTO.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*stealthy*

I bought my GTO to be stealthy. I would love this car more if I could get rid of the damn wing on the back.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Who would WANT a Mustang anyway?*

I agree with you all on the Mustang thing. The damn things are a dime a dozen. Ho-Hum. The way cool thing about the GTO is that they're kinda scarce (at least around here). It feels good to to be a little different instead of just being another face in the crowd.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

CNN has just given me another reason to watch FOX!


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

More people might "open their wallet" if Pontiac did some advertizing for the GTO.  I have only seen 4-5 ads on TV and NONE in any local newspapers.  I have seen the new mustang ad on TV 8-10 times already this week. I have met many people that said they knew nothing about GM building a GTO again until they saw mine. GM and the dealers have done the worst job of promoting a new car that I have ever seen. :shutme


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Ya, I know for a fact that I am the only person in the town that I live in that has a new or older GTO, and there are probably about 12,000-15,000 Mustangs of various forms in this town, so I personally like the fact that I am the only one! And I also like the fact that I can smoke any other car in this town with my GTO!


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

I get looks and compliments everywhere I take my GTO.
This is a great automobile!
I think a lot of the negative comments are due to lealousy.
I don't think they understood what a muscle car is.
It's a regular unassuming car with a big engine.
Scoops, body kits,racing stripes, vinyl stickers & big spoilers & do not
make a car into a muscle car.
I could care less how many gto's they sell, I've got mine & I couldn't
be happier with it.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I guess every car today is supposed to be retro. :shutme 

I for one didn't listen to one person's opinion on whether or not they like the styling of the car. I visited boards just like this to see how they liked the car after they drove it home.

This critic probably drives home his Honda Accord and thinks it is the best thing out.

The GTO turns plenty of heads. I get looks almost daily. So, screw the critics! I like the muscle that GM has put back into this car!


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

SasdawgGTO said:


> Ya, I know for a fact that I am the only person in the town that I live in that has a new or older GTO, and there are probably about 12,000-15,000 Mustangs of various forms in this town, so I personally like the fact that I am the only one! And I also like the fact that I can smoke any other car in this town with my GTO!


 :agree I live in Charlotte, NC and have been to Atlanta, Myrtle Beach and south Georgia in my goat. I've yet to see another on the road. Even in a city as large as Charlotte or Atlanta. I love it and the fact that it's stealthy. I didn't want to look like a kid, just a grown up that's not too old to still know how to play.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> I guess every car today is supposed to be retro. :shutme
> 
> I for one didn't listen to one person's opinion on whether or not they like the styling of the car. I visited boards just like this to see how they liked the car after they drove it home.
> 
> ...


 :agree :agree :agree :cheers arty 
I have driven mine over 12,000 miles and have only seen one other 04 GTO on the road the entire time. :cool


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Stayingeast said:


> I agree with you all on the Mustang thing. The damn things are a dime a dozen. Ho-Hum. The way cool thing about the GTO is that they're kinda scarce (at least around here). It feels good to to be a little different instead of just being another face in the crowd.


Same here I like to be different always have. Give the mustang 6 mos and u will see one ever corner u turn. I do like the new stang but they r a dime a dozen i still see more 87 GT 5.0's then i do GTO's and that just fine for me.

To answer someones questionon the wing. You can get rid of it you will just have to take it to a body shop and have the holes in the trunk filled and have it repainted. Lot of work but if u want it...it can be done!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

DrFix2Fly said:


> CNN has just given me another reason to watch FOX!


CNN sux! U know CNN: Clinton National Network 

I love FOX can beat Sheppard Smith and my Favorite American Sean Hannity!


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

What would you expect from a network so delusional they couldn't call Ohio for Bush for almost 24 hours. :shutme


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

kevracer said:


> I bought my GTO to be stealthy. I would love this car more if I could get rid of the damn wing on the back.


True dat! I'd like to dump the wing, too.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CNN continues its slide into irrelevancy. Must be painful.

I admit to being underwhelmed by the styling upon initial release, but now that I'm a happy owner/driver I get looks constantly. People go _out of their way_ to ask me questions or just to gape at it, and these conversations almost invariably end with "Well, thanks. Nice car!"


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Well... I was stopped a a traffic light yesterday and a guy in an F150 pulled up beside me and yelled out the window... "Nice car dude..! Yours is the first I've seen around..!". 

I don't think I even recieved that kind of reaction with my 01 T/A RamAir 6M.!

If you think this is a flop... I would have to say it's the most popular flop I've owned in quite a while..! I'm certainly glad I didn't listen to the sales guy at the Ford place who told me 05 GT would run circles around the GTO. 

Man... was he ever wrong..!

Gotta go and turn more heads in my "flop"..!


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

We live in a small town in Central NJ, and I have been asked a dozen times about the car. They all know its a GTO. A lot of "does it really have 350 HP" etc. But on the street, it doesn't look like a Ram Air T/A, so the local guys in blue aren't watching us like a hawk. Plus, "I" don't look at the outside, I see the inside, which I think is great.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

This article still kind of burns me up.  

They moan and groan when Pontiac used the plastic cladding. Now, they moan and groan when they remove it and stick to the basics - clean lines.

Yes, it is not earth shattering styling. But, I personally would never say the originals were earth shattering either. And, as others have mentioned, I like the fact the car doesn't stand out so much against the pack. 

And, to me it is obvious this "so called expert" never drove the car. I don't see any way you could make this comment when you include the whole package (looks, peformance, handling, interior, etc.).

So the next time someone asks me to "pop the hood", "can I sit in it", or just says, "hey, nice car", it will confirm my thoughts even more - that idiot at CNN, doesn't know what he is missing.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The Crescent News Network does it again. I have yet to park my GTO on the street and not come out to have someone standing by it. I have even had 2 seperate ocassions when I came out to find someone on the ground under the rear of it. I admit I live in a small town rural area, but the GTO draws attention everywhere I go.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't see how the GTO could even be considered a flop. First, GM did not spend millions of designing and developing the car. It was a way to reintroduce a car without a lot of risk or money. Now, the Aztek might be considered a flop since a lot of R&D went into it and the car was not well receivied.  Secondly, I have not seen a person yet that isn't interested in my car. I've had to give many rides to co-workers, neighbors, and friends. That never happened in any of my previuos vehicles and they weren't considred flops. Finally, how many high end cars look similiar to their lower priced sibling. For example, the NSX shares many of the looks with the Prelude and Civic. The Corvette still has Chevy styling cues. The Sunfire had a lot of similiar styling to the T/A. A Sentra has some of the styling of a 350z. A $25k BMW looks like a $90k make and the same for the Mustang Cobra and the old ZX2 which has similiar bumpers. It's hard for people to knock the car for performance so they have to go after the looks. Like posted above, I see the inside of my car when I drive and rarely look at the outside.


----------



## 350GTO (Oct 28, 2004)

I live in a small town in Indiana and I have seen 3 other GTO's. People around here LOVE it. My friends are constantly bugging the hell out of me. "take me for a ride", "this thing is fast as hell", "come and show my buddies at work".

I have been stopped 4 times in the past week. People say "Is that a new GTO"? I tell them yes, and the first thing they say is "that sounds badass", or "that looks damn good". I'm a 20 year old, and last week I had a car full of hotties yelling and hanging out the window at me. There is no way this car is a flop. Me only being 20, I eat that type of **** up. You gotta love females drewling over you're car.

Im very happy with my GTO, so who cares what the critics say. I doubt they have ever even drove one before, So screw them.


----------

